# My membership fee has been returned !!



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

I joined the TTOC online and, without card to hand, I had to opt to send in a cheque. The address I was told to use is below, but the Royal Mail has returned my cheque saying no such address/PO Box! What do I do now?

TT Owners Club
PO Box 8061
Reading 
Berkshire
RG30 9BU

Would appreciate some help here!

Lee


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As far as I know the address has not changed.

I'll have a word with the person dealing with the PO Box and see whats the best way to sort this out for you.

Nick


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Cheers dude. Would appreciate that.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I've had it confirmed that it is the correct address.

If you could try to resend it please and it should be fine. We can't see any reason why it would have been returned.

Thanks.

Nick


----------

